# first fish on the new boat



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job breaking in the boat! Like the shirt too  You were so exited to catch fish you never gave us any details on how the boat ran. How do you like that 25 Merc with T&T? How was the ride and how did it pole? Never mind on that last one I just realized I saw the trolling motor on the front ;D.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, I didnt have my STIFFY with me. Its on the boat now though. Will be putting gps on it today. The boat is great. Hit a couple wakes from passing yachts and got my wife soaking wet, i got a little wet too. Its a boat, your on the water, what you dont think your gonna get wet? Anywho, the boat was fast and smooth on the water. I flushed the motor for a good half hour on the lake yesterday before that hellacious storm with hail came rolling through. What a nightmare, my kid was freaked out. I had to calm her down, it was bad!! I cant wait to see what speed I am going, butl, im guessing around 30mph. I will better beable to tell once gps is on. ITs fast out of the hole and goes skinny too. I really love how this boat performs so far. Cant wait to get real skinny with it! I absolutely love the tnt on the merc 25 and the merc 25 screams for more. Pugar had to free up the arm, not much grease in it at all  but, he fixed real quick and fixed the idol , it was idoling kinda high, and off we went. ;D Great people at custom gheenoe!!! I cant wait for the mini rally this weekend, I am excited about taking my first trip through the north end to get to JB's, on my own boat that is. And, looking forward to JB's awesome food!! I have only done the ride once and that was last Friday with a guide from New Smyrna and we were in a gordon, sweet boat btw!! All and all, I love the way this boat handles and performs. Didnt take long to get used to it. I LOVE IT!! Wouldnt trade it for anything....well, maybe 1,000,000 dollars I would consider it.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice job on the Poons!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yup, them little tarpon are the coolest. Definitely great mojo to start with.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

*U call this a rolling POON???* ;D ;D ;D ;D











BTW AWESOME!!!!!!! U thief!!!! [smiley=watching-you.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

LMAO   ummmmmmm whats a poon????   [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

ya know the wife and were talking about it and we didnt even take pictures of all the fish around us.  just stuck in [smiley=smilie-iamwithstupid.gif] mode i guess.  always a treat when i go to the goon.  i love being on the water and just watching and listening to what is going on around you. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Perfect trip = new boat and lots of fish. ;D


----------

